# Viper 5901 in a 02 dodge ram 2500.



## Mike02 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys. I have a 02 dodge ram slt laramie 2500 5.9 diesel with 6 speed manual(fyi when looking up parts use 01 as the 1500s changed in 02 but 2500s and 3500s didnt) I live in the central mountains of Pennsylvania Anyway ive been looking at getting the viper 5901 to put in my truck for them COLD winters. Was quoted at 550.00(give or take 20.00 for sensors) from best buy. Local car audio/remote start place(350 for the unit and 100.00 labor) I can buy the viper online for 189-200.00. They wont install if you didnt buy it from them tho. So this is my next question. I am thinking about installing it myself. I am very mechanical and hands on. Never did a remote start but im not totally new to wiring(rewired and entire 78 jeep cj5) So I know the ins and outs of wiring to a extent. Im not sure what all I need as far as tilt switches,hood switch. I dont think I need a immobilizer since I dont have a chipped key(dont know maybe I need one for my factory alarm) Whats your guys take on it? Should I save 250-300.00 or just spend the extra money to have a pro do it? The only thing I dont like is other people touching my truck(ive saw what some of these shops hire and they dont know their *** from a hole in the ground) I do ALL my own work on my truck only ever sees my inspection guy once a year..


----------



## Mike02 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone????


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you think you have the knowledge to do the wiring, I would do it myself. A lot of problems are caused because of poor connections.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

These things are very complicated with many critical connections to sensitive vehicle circuits. In addition to the starter and accessory connections you need a bypass module that has to interface with the truck's computer. It is also very important to follow the instructions for use with a manual transmission like yours and getting it wrong would be a major safety risk. So if you get it done professionally make sure they know what they are doing. Bad installs can be a nightmare. Or DIY. If you go DIY take a lot of time to study all the parts and instructions to plan it out before you get started. Then leave yourself a lot of time, like an open weekend, to do the work.


----------

